# aurochs



## Alexandra (May 27, 2012)

http://www.petermaas.nl/extinct/speciesinfo/aurochs.htm






The first ruminants (whereto the aurochs belonged) arose approximately 40 million year ago. Through the expansion of savannas and grasslands on earth, arose about 25 million year ago the on grass-adjusted ruminants. Most old representative of the genus Bos is _Bos acutifrons_ Lydekker, 1898. It is widely accepted that from this species all later species arose. Bos acutifrons lived till in the middle of the Pleistocene still in India. Between 1.5 and 2 million years ago the aurochs descended probably from this species. (Van Vuure, 2003) 
The aurochs spread out in the course of the Pleistocene from India to for example Europe. The aurochs arrived through a southern route first in southern Europe, from where it probably went on via central Europe to Russia. The aurochs appeared approximately 700,000 years ago in Spain and the most old remains of the aurochs in Germany dates from 275,000 years ago.


----------



## kapa18 (May 27, 2012)

Χμ...εδώ το είδος Bos primigenius (όπου ανήκουν τα aurochs κατά τη wiki) το ονομάζει "άγριο ταύρο".


----------



## bernardina (May 27, 2012)

Στον Πάπυρο: *Βους Άουροχς, ή βους ο πρωτόγονος (συνών. παρ αρχ. ούρος*). Βους των ελωδών λειμώνων ή εις δάση της Κ. Ευρώπης, ιδία Γερμανίας... του τεταρτογενούς (τον οποίο συγχέουν, λέει, με τον βίσωνα/βόνασο) κλπ. Θέλεις λεπτομέρειες ή σου αρκεί το όνομα;

Edit: Να κάνω_ βίσονα_ εκείνο το *βίσωνα* ή να αφήσω το ωμέγα; :laugh:


----------



## Alexandra (May 27, 2012)

Κι εδώ ο Daeman λέει "ούρος", αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο έγκυρος είναι ο Αστερίξ.

Edit: Με πρόλαβε η Μπέρνι. Άρα τον "ούρο" τον έχει και ο Πάπυρος :)


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Αν δεν γράφεις ζωολογία ή παλαιοντολογία ή κάτι επίσημο, το «*άγριο βόδι*» είναι η σημασία και η ουσία της λέξης.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Κι εδώ ο Daeman λέει "ούρος", αλλά δεν ξέρω πόσο έγκυρος είναι ο Αστερίξ.
> 
> Edit: Με πρόλαβε η Μπέρνι. Άρα τον "ούρο" τον έχει και ο Πάπυρος :)



Με πρόλαβες. Αρκεί να μην το έχεις στη γενική πληθυντικού: των ούρων.
Έχει κανείς λίγο μέλι;

The words "aurochs", "urus", and "wisent" have all been used synonymously in English. However, the extinct aurochs/urus is a completely separate species from the still-extant wisent. The two were often confused, and some 16th century illustrations of aurochs and wisents have hybrid features. The word urus (/ˈjʊərəs/) comes to English from Latin, but may have come to Latin from Germanic origins. It declines in English as urus (singular), uruses (plural). In the German language, Ur derived to Auer in course of a diphthongization in the language during the 13th century. Later, "-ochs" as added, which is meant to refer to a wild bovine. This is how the German name of the animal turned to Auerochs/Auerochse. [...]
The name of the aurochs in other languages seems to be derived by "urus" as well. Such as _uro_ (spanish language) or _urokse_ (danish language).

OED: 
*urus* Zool. (ˈjʊərəs) Pl. uri (uruses). 
[a. L. ūrus, = Gr. οὖρος, OTeut. *ūrus: see aurochs. Cf. ure n.3, ure-ox.] 
1. = aurochs, ure-ox.
2. Applied to species of fossil or prehistoric oxen.

Αλλού το βρίσκω «βοοειδές» (όπως σε σελίδα για το Παλαιοντολογικό Μουσείο Σιάτιστας του Δήμου Βοΐου , «άγριος ταύρος» στο ΙΜΕ (όπως της Kapa18 παραπάνω), «άγριο βόδι», «πρωτόγονο βόδι», ό,τι φώτισε τον καθένα.





α. άγριος ταύρος (Bos primigenius)
β. κατοικίδιο βοοειδές της Nεότερης Νεολιθικής
γ. κατοικίδιο βοοειδές της εποχής του Σιδήρου στην κεντρική Eυρώπη
δ. κατοικίδιο βοοειδές της σύγχρονης εποχής 
http://www.fhw.gr/chronos/01/gr/gallery/intro/animals/animals3.html

 
εἰσὶ δὲ κατὰ ταῦτα τὰ χωρία καὶ λέοντες πολλοὶ καὶ *βόες ἄγριοι*, τῶν τὰ κέρεα ὑπερμεγάθεα ἐστὶ τὰ ἐς Ἕλληνας φοιτέοντα. 
Now there are in these parts both many lions and also *wild oxen*, those that have the very large horns which are often brought into Hellas (_The History of Herodotus_, parallel English/Greek, tr. G. C. Macaulay, [1890], Βοοk vii: Polymnia, 126) 

Παρέμπ, έχω ακούσει για κάποιον φιλόδοξο εδώ στη Θεσσαλία που επιδιώκει, λέει, να αναβιώσει γενετικά πρωτογενή είδη ζώων, όπως αυτά τα μακρυκέρατα βόδια και άλογα της φυλής του Βουκεφάλα, αλλά δεν με έπεισε.

Ωστόσο: During the pliocene, the colder climate caused an extension of open grassland, which increased the evolution of large grazers, such as wild bovines. _Bos acutifrons_ is an extinct species of cattle sometimes claimed to be the ancestor of aurochs, but it was a species with very long, outwards-facing horns. The oldest aurochs remains come from about 2 million years, India.


----------



## dharvatis (May 27, 2012)

Στη Λεξιλογία βρίσκεις απαντήσεις για όλα: σήμερα είδα το αμάξι και αναρωτιόμουν τι να σημαίνει το όνομα, και νάτην αμέσως η απάντηση!


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Το εξαφανισμένο είδος _*Βους ο πρωτόγονος*_ (ή _πρωτογενής_) (_Bos primigenius_) ανήκει στο γένος _Βους_ (=βόδι) (με αρσενικό τον ταύρο, θηλυκό την αγελάδα και μικρό το μοσχάρι). Σήμερα έχει αλλάξει η λατινική ονομασία και έχει γίνει _*Bos taurus*_ διότι οι άσπλαχνοι δεν σκέφτηκαν ότι εμείς τον _ταύρο_ δεν τον έχουμε για να ονομάζουμε είδη. Αυτό το λατινικό δεν περιγράφει τα αρσενικά άουροχς και αυτό το _taurus_ καλύτερα να μη μεταγράφεται γιατί μπερδεύονται όλοι. *Άουροχς* είναι η μεταγραφή της ξένης ονομασίας και προέρχεται από τη λατινική *urus* και την ελληνική *ούρος* για το *άγριο βόδι*.

http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?allowed_in_frame=0&search=aurochs&searchmode=none


----------



## nickel (May 27, 2012)

Η μεταφραστική επιλογή θα πρέπει να δίνει δυνατότητα και για ικανοποιητική απόδοση τού *female aurochs*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 27, 2012)

Ίσως βοηθούσε μεταφραστικά, σε γενικό ρέτζιστερ μόνο, το σετάκι πρωτοβόδια, πρωτοταύρος, πρωταγελάδα κ.λπ.


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2012)

Με όλο τον σεβασμό, Δόχτορα, αλλά το δαιμόνιο δεν κρατιέται: :inno:
Τα πρωτοβόδια έχουν σχέση με τα κατευόδια;
Ο πρωτοταύρος με τον πρώτο κόκκορα;
Η πρωταγελάδα πάντως, λεξιλογικώς έχει σχέση με την τρέχουσα αβατάρα της Prwteas.
Ηώβους, ηώταυρος, ηωγελάδα. Αρχόβους, αρχόταυρος, αρχαγελάς. Δεν κρυφογελάς τώρα; Όχι; 
Καλά ντε! Μη με βαράς για το Ur-Ochs. I may be an oaf sometimes but it still hurts. Ur-Ouch!


----------

